# Printer install



## byters (Jul 15, 2009)

I have tried to install a network printer Dell 3100cn on the network.  Added an entry in printcap leaving the lp option blank.   Also created spooling directories with the correct permissions.
Ran lpc restart all and lpd, lpq to get a status.  Not sure why it is having trouble printing.  Added an entry for the printer to the /etc/hosts.lpd and /etc/hosts files.


----------

